# Hoya CPL filter for 17-40 F4



## gngan (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just bought a second hand 17-40 F4 lens that came with a Hoya CPL filter but the seller didn't tell me which CPL filter it is. I checked the filter but it only says PL CIR. Is there a way to check if its version?

Edit: Been doing some google-ing and it seems all Hoya Filters says "Japan" or "Made in Japan"; however mine only says "HOYA 77mm PL-CIR". So it's fake?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 3, 2013)

Even the Hoya Greens are pretty good.

I would live with it.

It's only really when you start stacking cheaper filters that problems come in.

I would get a skylight 1A for general use / weather sealing, as the polariser could cost you up to 2 stops left on the lens.


----------



## xps (Jan 3, 2013)

German Test of polfilters: http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/polfilter/polfilter.php

_The best is, you write an email to the customer service and ask them, if tis filter is from hoya._

On the Hoya homepage, there you can find an email-adress: http://www.hoyafilter.com/contact/


----------



## tgara (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a Hoya Pro1 Digital circular polarizer filter that I know is genuine.

The lettering on the edge says "HOYA Pro1 Digital 77mm Mc PL-C Made in Japan"

Try your filter out and if it works for you, great. Also, you might consider simply asking the seller where he got the filter.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 3, 2013)

to the OP: just because it doesn't have the "Japan" or "Made in Japan" part doesn't necessarily mean it's not genuine. I'm not sure what sort of condition you bought the filter in, but all my filters have had their lettering wear off over time.


----------

